# Engine Time!~!



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

i have gotten a second job so i've been working about 12 hrs. a day 5 a week. well i've got about 3,000 so far and am looking to get a new engine in my 92' hatch. i wanted to go with an RB (there are already a couple sr20's around) the RB26 looks the best but i need opinions. What is the best RB for around 2,500 that 1. easiest to install 2. i would like TT but is 26 the only with that option. Just looking for the best options with best price.......... anyone knows a good idea and a good place to get it from let me know. any help is appreciated..... thanx in advance.........Jamie


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

It'll be much easier to go with an RB25DET swap. the problem with the RB26 is the twin turbos, the one closer to the firewall will block the steering wheel shaft, so there would have to be some MAJOR modifications or a single turbo setup. From what I heard, the RB25 will not disappoint.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rb26dett = 5-8grand for clip only so that's a no-no

go with the rb25det or even the rb20det for that matter (if you really want a rb instead of a sr) rb25det should run about 2500$ or less maybe, for the clip and 500 is probably the minimum you'll need for a swap. keep in mind that the rb swaps will need some modifications..

ps. great job on working ur ass off for this project :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

RB25DET would be your best bet. Like they said the RB26 would be just entirely too much work and money if you not doing it yourself. You could always go with the S14 SR20DET or the RB25DET


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, the rb25det is the one to go with. if u wanna an rb for cheap get the rb20det, but i see no point in that engine cuz its the same displacement as the sr20det. plus, Sport Compact Car Magazine did this so you can refer to that if u do it on your own.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Gripen said:


> *It'll be much easier to go with an RB25DET swap. the problem with the RB26 is the twin turbos, the one closer to the firewall will block the steering wheel shaft, so there would have to be some MAJOR modifications or a single turbo setup. From what I heard, the RB25 will not disappoint. *


TRY AGAIN!!!

www.mckinneymotorsports have finished development and test fitted the RB26deTT and was able to keep both turbos.

ANYWAY
On a budget of 2500 you have one choice....RB20. You ARE NOT installing an RB25 for 2500 or 3000 for that matter. A clip alone is 2500 or as high as 3500. Shipping. THEN custom driveshaft. THEN dual electric fans. And that is just to get you running. What about gauges. You would need at minimum a boost gauge. What about boost controller. Cant up the boost without proper fuel. Need another feul pump. See how quick shit adds up on a 2500 budget. You havent even gotten the motor shipped on that kinda money.



180SX-X said:


> *yea, the rb25det is the one to go with. if u wanna an rb for cheap get the rb20det, but i see no point in that engine cuz its the same displacement as the sr20det. plus, Sport Compact Car Magazine did this so you can refer to that if u do it on your own. *


There IS a point. FI you can get a motor that is the same displacment as the SR20, for almost half the price...I see no choice. NOt everyone has wads of cash to spend. And the RB20 is a good alternative.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

is it hard (expensive) to get aftermarket parts for rb20? is there products available in the us? i bet that there isnt much quanity of the items so they would be more expensive? am i wrong? supply and demand! all i learned in high school. lol. what year/make skyline came with the rb20? i had a link to skyline history timeline but i lost it, does anyone have that?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the R32 GTS, and IIRC R33 GTS came with RB20's
The R33 GTS25(or is it GTST25?) came with RB25's
Is this correct NX2000, cuz i hate giving false info...(not being sarcastic)


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

:hal: i feel some tension


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

R33 did not come with RB20 if I recall. The GTS-T in the R32 was RB20, the GTS-T in the R33 was RB25. I could be wrong. Parts are easy to find. Places that sell skylines will have parts. Water pumps and timing belts I know for a fact can be had in teh US. The manifold is a T3, so you can upgrade the turbo with minimal worries. accessory belts can be matched to US counterparts and be used. Oil filter 300zx or KA or whatever. I used the 300zx TT, spark plugs can be had. MAF adapter is 300zx. clutch is 300zx. Shall I go on


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> *the R32 GTS, and IIRC R33 GTS came with RB20's
> The R33 GTS25(or is it GTST25?) came with RB25's
> Is this correct NX2000, cuz i hate giving false info...(not being sarcastic) *


Pretty much 

R32 GTS - RB20DE
R32 GTS-T - RB20DET
R33 GTS/GTS-4 - RB20E, RB25DE
R33 GTS-T (GTS25-T) - RB25DET


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

for 2500 dollars, you are better getting a CA18DET. you can get it shipped, instlled, and have extra money for gauges and other little things. plus they are great engines. i favor that over the SR20 any day. check out www.norrisdesigns.com for aftermarket parts and to see their crazy S13 that has 540whp.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry to dampen your spirits but you are not going to get an rb26, rb25 or even rb20 installed for $2500. Keep saving.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

CA18DET 4 sure if you dont want more than 300-350 HP, cuz the head gasket blows past 350HP on the CA...but anything less and it will sow u a wonderful time(did i just say wonderful?)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why do people always say that you cant get any more than 300hp from a CA because the head gasket blows? there are alternatives you know. HKS makes metal head gaskets, and so does Norris Designs. like i said earlier, check their site to see their 500+ whp CA18DET powered 180sx. the link is in my last post.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> why do people always say that you cant get any more than 300hp from a CA because the head gasket blows? there are alternatives you know. HKS makes metal head gaskets, and so does Norris Designs. like i said earlier, check their site to see their 500+ whp CA18DET powered 180sx. the link is in my last post.


 Possibly because of hearsay or what they read online from some of the sites; who knows. The bottom line is, you can get better than 400hp if you got the right ingredients. Trying to run 15+psi on stock fuel system and stock turbo is a recipe for a 'Burned' headgasket; not blown, but 'Burned'. If you melt a piston it usually takes out the headgasket as well and that's through burning the fire ring. So new lesson today is most CA18DET headgaskets don't blow at 15psi, they get 'Burned' from running the engine too lean. I agree that $2500 may buy you a stock SR clip, get you a really nice CA set up with some upgrades and some money to pay some bills, but it will not get you an RB25DET with installation.


----------

